

Google Sites - What's All the Fuss? - garbowza
http://www.news.com/8301-13953_3-9881642-80.html?tag=nefd.pop

======
mixmax
To me it seems like Google sites isn't much more than all the other free sites
you can generate all over the web. Am I missing something?

